# Grub error 17



## gamerfunkie (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe Ubuntu alternate ohne probleme installiert. Nachdem ich jedoch neustartete kommt der GRUB Fehler 17.
Ich habe auf 
sda: Windoof XP
sdb: Daten
sdc: Linux nach standart-partitinsschema

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Nil18 (19. Februar 2007)

WANN genau kommt der Fehler?
WIE genau sieht deine Partitionierung aus?
Und Windoof kenn ich gar nicht ... is das ein neues OS?


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2007)

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting



> *17 : Cannot mount selected partition*
> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.


----------



## gamerfunkie (20. Februar 2007)

> WANN genau kommt der Fehler?


Beim booten. Es stehtl GRUB loading stage 1.5 (oderso in der Art) und dann kommt der error


> WIE genau sieht deine Partitionierung aus?


Ich hab 3HD's 
hd0 = Windows XP NTFS
hd1 = Daten NTFS
hd2 = Linux NTFS
sind alle drei SATA-Platten


> Und Windoof kenn ich gar nicht ... is das ein neues OS?


http://www.windoof.org/
(natürlich meine ich MSWXP :suspekt:)

Mfg Erik


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Februar 2007)

Du hast also 3 Platten, und jede hat jeweils nur eine Partition?


----------



## gamerfunkie (20. Februar 2007)

Die Datenplatte hat 2. Sonst haben alle nur 1 ja ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Februar 2007)

Auch wenn das was  ist:
Du hast fuer Linux keine Swap-Partition? Ich hoffe Du hast genug Speicher.


----------



## gamerfunkie (20. Februar 2007)

Also:
hd0 = 200GB
hd1 = 400GB
hd2 = 200GB

Wenn dir das nicht genug ist ...: Ich habe auch noch eine 400GB externe Platte.
Die Linux-hd(hd2) hat er nach einem standart-schema partitioniert. also eine kleine swap und eine ext3 partition.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Februar 2007)

Also doch mehrere Partitionen.
Und mit Speicher meinte ich eigentlich den Arbeitsspeicher.

Dann schreib das doch auch alles wenn Du hier nach der Partitionierung gefragt wirst...


----------



## gamerfunkie (20. Februar 2007)

Okay, sry mach ich dann nächstes mal.
Ich hab 2GB RAM und 3,4 Ghz


----------



## andy72 (21. Februar 2007)

Blöde Frage:

Hast Du was am Kernel gemacht ?
Klingt für MICH so, als unterstützt Grub das Dateisystem nicht *kopfkratz*


----------



## gamerfunkie (21. Februar 2007)

Ausser installieren hab ich nichts gemacht?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (22. Februar 2007)

andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Blöde Frage:
> 
> Hast Du was am Kernel gemacht ?
> Klingt für MICH so, als unterstützt Grub das Dateisystem nicht *kopfkratz*



Am Kernel kann es unmöglich liegen, da der Kernel erst von grub als letztes geladen wird.

Zeig ma die grub.conf bzw. die menu.1st

und eine fdisk Ausgabe deiner Partitionstabellen wäre auch gut...d.h.: fdisk /dev/hda -l && fdisk /dev/hdb -l && fdisk /dev/hdc -l


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Februar 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> fdisk /dev/hda -l && fdisk /dev/hdb -l && fdisk /dev/hdc -l


Oder einfach nur *fdisk -l*, dann sieht man auch alles, ohne die ganze Tipparbeit. 

Siehe:

```
bash-3.1# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 82.3 GB, 82348277760 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 10011 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/hda1               1           4       32098+  83  Linux
/dev/hda2               5         129     1004062+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/hda3             130        3225    24868620   83  Linux
/dev/hda4            3226       10011    54508545    5  Extended
/dev/hda5            3226        5658    19543041    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/hda6            5659        8922    26218048+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda7            8923       10011     8747361    b  W95 FAT32

Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120060444672 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14596 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/hdb1   *           1        1217     9775521    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hdb2            1218        6081    39070080    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hdb3            6082       14596    68396737+   7  HPFS/NTFS
```


----------



## Navy (22. Februar 2007)

> hd2 = Linux NTFS

Wie hast Du Linux überhaupt dazu gebracht?


----------

